# When I was Looking......



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have compiled a short list of saltwater use reels that many here have asked about and some beginners that want a decent reel, but have a limit as to what they want to spend, may want to consider. My recommendations for Salt Water 8wt reels, no shipping and no Tax and all under $450.00. Key word here is 450. These are all large arbor, machined (not cast or stamped), near 8 or less ounces and review excellent with low start up inertia drags, some sealed and some not. There is always a potential for problems with a sealed drag system that cannot be disassembled in the field and cleaned. I am not sure how easy the sealed drags listed here come apart, so please chime in.

#1 $420 The Galvan Torque 8, not sealed, made in the USA; http://www.thetroutfitter.com/fly-reels/galvan-fly-reels/torque-series-large-arbor/torque-71.html Free Premium fly line
#2 $340.00 The Ross Evolution LT #4, not sealed, made in the USA; http://www.thetroutfitter.com/fly-reels/ross-reels/evolution-lt-4.html Free Premium fly line
#3 $300.00 The Colton Terrapin TER 789, Sealed, made in the USA; http://www.coltonfly.com/terrapin-fly-reel.php
#4 $435.00 The Nautilus CCF X2 68, Sealed, made in the USA; http://stillwaterflyshop.com/nautilus-ccf-x2-reels?Reel-Size=135 Free Backing
#5 $300.00 The 3 Tand TX 80, sealed, made in China; http://risefishing.com/product/3-tand-tx-series-large-arbor-hybrid-fly-reels/
#6 $379.00 The Taylor Revolution 7-9, sealed, made in Korea; http://www.taylorflyfishing.com/revolution

The reason I like these is I feel confident that the manufacturers will stand behind any warranty issue and actually replace the reel if needed without much hassle. I did not include anything over $450. If you have experience with another reel in this category please list it. Also if you can make a case for any of these reel or others mentioned (under 450) that were not included in this list, please comment. Although these are online, I would encourage anyone to buy local in your area if possible. We do not have enough fly shops around and the ones we do need our support.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Add to your list:
Tibor Backcountry wide, 6-9wt, $400 made in USA.
Sage 4660, $425, Korea?
These are both plenty reel for any redfish on an 8wt.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have my eye on the Galvan Torque 8. I really don't need it, but it's a move up the food chain from what I presently have.


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd add the TFO BVK and Large Arbor reels, and delete the Ross. I have Ross Momentum reels in 8wt, 10 wt, and 12wt, and another Ross F1 in 8/9. I like Ross alot, but have seen the Evolution fail twice in salt.

The TFO reels have progressed from my back up for travel reels to my go to travel reels, as well as general back up for coast trips.

I saw a Sage 4660 reel fail this summer in Canada while pike fishing. Owner ran a fly shop and was po'ed to say the least.

I like anything that Tibor makes, so the Backcountry has to be a great reel.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

You could do a lot worse than a Bauer in that price range.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

While, I'd get a Tibor, Nautilus or Galvan before Orvis, the Orvis Hydros IV fits your price criteria and is a good reel.

Nautilus FWX
TFO reels (as was suggested above)
Lamson Speedster or Guru
Cheeky Mojo
Bauer CFX5 (suggested above)
The Orvis Mirage IV is a great reel and is just outside of the price range at $495.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

If it's purely a price point issue, I would look for a used or discontinued Abel/ Tibor on eBay. Albeit both would be more reel than needed for reds but nice to have for bonefish. I picked up a NIB Abel Super 7 on close out pricing $350 last month, just have to keep your eyes open on eBay.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

for ~3 hundy you can't beat these.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd also add the Allen Kraken for $220, sealed drag and impeccable customer service


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

x2 on the Allen Kraken. I've put mine through king salmon, silver salmon, roosterfish, Tarpon, bonefish, Dorado, Bonito, Jacks, etc. and never missed a beat. 

Also, the comment on the Orvis Mirage is spot on. It may be the best quality reel ever produced by Orvis and at the price is a great choice for extreme fly fishing...e.g. very capable of handling the extreme force provided by GT's and few fish in the World put more stress on a reel.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

When we stop getting recommendations, I will compile a complete list with the reels and web sites where they can be purchased. I think the list along with every-bodies comments will make a great reference for anyone looking to purchase a new reel. Your experiences with actually using these reels is priceless. I think the reel is more of a common denominator than say the rod. We all want the reel to perform in much the same way and have the same durability. The rod is more an expression of style with different actions and characteristics that become individual preferences. In other words; I think we can agree more on a particular reel than we can on a rod.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

One more to consider is the Ross Cimarron reel, made in USA perfect for redfish and trout, less than $300. The older version was indestructible there is a new Cimarron 2 on the market, looks pretty good.


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone fished the 3 Tand reels? I looked at one yesterday and was impressed with the machining and fit. Looks like a great reel for a 6-7-8 wt set up. 

I'm hard on reels and need something that can be dropped, banged etc, which is why I skew towards heavier reels and away from Lamson and Galvan. Just a quick aside on the Orvis Mirage, they have incredible sales on their fishing equipment all the time. My wife picked up a Mirage last year for 35% off. 

As technology advances, the newer reel designs like Allen, 3tand and the Orvis Mirage compete favorably with the the established companies like Tibor and Ross without the cost.

The only question is long term durability. For most coastal anglers, you really can get away with almost anything. Once you start chasing bones, permit, tarpon, and blue water fish, the trip cost and fish demands change up the reel requirements quite a bit.

I initially used a STH (cassette type reel) 20 years ago when I first started fishing the coast. Other than a couple of jacks blowing up the reel, it worked fine for reds and specks.

Fishsurfer, great idea for putting this list together! It's easy to get caught up in the hype and cost of reels, but there are a lot of great reels for the $400 price point.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good post Boomer21...but that 35% off the Mirage made me a little sad. sad4smsad4sm 

Paid full price three years ago, but its worth it. Best reel for the money, if you do high performance fly fishing....or ever anticipate doing high performance fishing. The delta cost isn't prohibitive....and certainly cheaper than buying a wannbe reel then having to buy high performance reel.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Good post Boomer21...but that 35% off the Mirage made me a little sad. sad4smsad4sm
> 
> Paid full price three years ago, but its worth it. Best reel for the money, if you do high performance fly fishing....or ever anticipate doing high performance fishing. The delta cost isn't prohibitive....and certainly cheaper than buying a wannbe reel then having to buy high performance reel.


are there any more wanna be reels? look at the redington behemoth or the rise3 or even the orvis hydros all under 250 and great reels there are so many reels out today its mind blowing


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Joe. T. said:


> are there any more wanna be reels? look at the redington behemoth or the rise3 or even the orvis hydros all under 250 and great reels there are so many reels out today its mind blowing


Sorry Joe T, no offence, but none of those qualify as high performance in my book. Specifically, the Hydros which had a design problem that allowed the running line to slip under the spool on occasion.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Sorry Joe T, no offence, but none of those qualify as high performance in my book. Specifically, the Hydros which had a design problem that allowed the running line to slip under the spool on occasion.


none taken sir. i was just pointing out that a lot of people here on the coast buy reels out of desire rather than requirement. the 30lb drag on the behemoth is quite impressive.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I love my T-8 and my next reel may very well be a Galvan. I also use a Hydros often for surf and jetties. It has held up well. It's not near the caliber as a Galvan, but has landed some big fish and I don't mind the jetty rash on it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it would be helpful to choosing a reel to recommend or not to recommend to hear about firsthand or eye witness accounts of lesser ( or high $ ones) reels failing while fighting big and/or fast fish. Has anyone witnessed this happening? Or experienced it for themselves? 

I can't seem to recall reading very much about reel failures leading to lost fish. It must happen. Does anyone have any stories they've witnessed or experienced first hand?


----------

